# Fifa 10 Ultimate Team



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone playing this?

trying to get some trades going on.


----------



## Garym85 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just started myself, been sidetracked by FIFA 10 South Africa though


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ive only just started playing fifa 10 saw this but didnt no what it was. 

WHats it all about ?


----------

